# Thunderbirds TV Series.



## Graeme (Jul 1, 2016)

Around four years ago there was a Star Wars display at the Power House Museum in Sydney where you could get very close to the original robot characters and spaceships seen in the movie and what struck me was what the modellers/constructors had used to 'stick' on the exterior of these props to make it look technical and purposeful from a distance. Some of it looked like leftover Airfix kits, kitchen objects, hardware and bits and pieces you would see in a workshop.

So when I was watching an episode of the Thunderbirds recently - I saw this scene...
(Yes, I do occasionally watch the odd episode of the Thunderbirds - even at my age!) 








On the back wall - is that an Orange/Lemon Juicer?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2016)

Sure looks like it!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2016)

Very probably, and above it, is that a door bell push-button ?
Coincidence, as just last night my mate was talking about 'Thunderbirds', and we couldn't remember what 'F.A.B.' stood for, if anything.
Anyone know ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

For what it was The Thunderbirds was a good show!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2016)

Never missed an episode. Thunderbird 2 was my favourite and I had a crush on Lady Penelope.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2016)

I loved that show and Thunderbird 2 was my favorite!!

As far as bits and pieces on the props, yes, if a person knows what to look for, you can spot all sorts of things.

A good example would be from the original TV series: Battlestar Galactica.

The fighter used by the Cylon Empire, known as a "Raider" actually had a great deal of what appears to be parts from model tank kits.

Anyway, have a look and see how many bits you can identify!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2016)

The thing I didn't get with the Cylon Raider was that it had a crew of three... I have to admit that I'm a big fan of the new Thunderbirds.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2016)

So what _does_ F.A.B. mean ??!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2016)

Airframes said:


> So what _does_ F.A.B. mean ??!!


F.A.B = Fabulous! 

Actually, according to the producer, Gerry Anderson, it's an acknowledgement like "Roger" or "Affirmative" and means "Fully Advised and Briefed".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2016)

Ah, I thought it might be an equivalent to 'Roger', and now I can tell my mate what it means - thanks !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Ah, I thought it might be an equivalent to 'Roger', and now I can tell my mate what it means - thanks !


Glad to be of service!

You know, you can actually use this info to win a bar bet, too!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2016)

Thunderbirds and Fireball XL5 - my all time faves!

Always wonder about TB1's flight controls though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2016)

Didn't you have sophisticated state of the art controls like that in your Jets Joe....?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2016)

TB1 was a backhoe wannabe.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 2, 2016)

Orange juicer? Hell no; it's the intake of a 1930's Japanese high bypass turbofan engine, can't you tell??


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2016)

Is that the one which was eventually fitted to the Bf109, making it the best aircraft in the world, immune to faults or vices, that could shoot down more enemy aircraft than any other, out turn everything, and go faster, further, higher than any other type ?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 3, 2016)

Right on!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 3, 2016)

And the Japanese prototype was carted across Asia, the Middle East, and North Africa by camels to Casablanca, where it was delivered to German agents right under Humphrey Bogart's nose!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2016)

Ah, yes. And then it was last seen being loaded aboard the latest Luftwaffe flying saucer (along with what looked like a number of crated Spitfires), and was last reported as having been spotted on the dark side of the moon, with Elvis alongside it, by a passing Voyager spaceship, I think on April 1st, 2013 .............


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 3, 2016)

You must have read the same history book I did!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 3, 2016)

Borrowed from the Hogwarts Library, right?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2016)

That's the one !


----------



## mikewint (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't forget the Autopilot with manual inflation valve

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## mikewint (Jul 5, 2016)

AND pictures don't lie!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 5, 2016)

mikewint said:


> AND pictures don't lie!
> View attachment 347604



Yeaw, that's what my grandpappy told me; but in the next breath he added: "but liars often picture!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks right to me Mike...


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 6, 2016)

mikewint said:


> AND pictures don't lie!
> View attachment 347604



But it didn't have slats so it wasn't as good as the 109. That's why it never entered service.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> But it didn't have slats so it wasn't as good as the 109. That's why it never entered service.


But it has black crosses, so it still has far superior performance!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2016)

And, being circular in shape, and with black crosses, it could obviously out-turn _anything_, as no one would know which way it was turning in the first place ................ and landing accidents were never a problem ............


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 17, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> But it has black crosses, so it still has far superior performance!



i am sure it would out turn a spitfire.....and a mustang.

i could never really get into those marinette shows...there were a couple.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 17, 2016)

bobbysocks said:


> i am sure it would out turn a spitfire.....and a mustang.


With those three turret-mounted 30MM arc disruptors, who needs to out-turn a Spitfire and a Mustang? Just evaporate 'em!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2016)

The way the 'Thunderbirds' characters 'walk' reminds me of Jan, when he's had a few beers !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2016)

Airframes said:


> The way the 'Thunderbirds' characters 'walk' reminds me of Jan, when he's had a few beers !!


I think the word "walk" is a bit reaching, don't you suppose?


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2016)

One would think that a Swede would hold his liquor better.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2016)

He can, with both hands!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 18, 2016)

What do you guys think of the new animated version? I prefer the original Lady Penelope to the new version.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2016)

Remember, you're not drunk until you need to hold the floor with both hands to keep from falling off!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Haven't seen the new one...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2016)

It's on one of the Disney Family channels here. It's a Brit/Kiwi co-production.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtbLAxtXlWrvx1UrHF3i7PQ


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2016)

guess I will check it out at some point....


----------



## at6 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just saw the trailer and I would rather see the old shows. The newer Thundirds is sucky at beat.


----------

